# Status Post left hip fracture



## sgeorges (Oct 25, 2012)

I have an older patient that has been admitted into a Skilled Nursing Facility from the hospital after falling at home. She ended up with a subtrochanteric hip fracture, and the doctors at the hospital performed an intramedullary nailing on her left hip. 

Now my question is, I am coding for the admission into the nursing facility, and I'm not quite sure how to code for the "follow up care" for this patient. My doc wrote the following for the diagnosis:
1. Status post subrochanteric left hip fracture/status post intramedullary nailing

I just haven't coded in a while, and I feel a bit rusty. Can you guys give me a bit of direction?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 25, 2012)

Is she in the nursing home for rehab or convalesence?


----------



## sgeorges (Oct 25, 2012)

Rehab services


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 25, 2012)

In that case the first listed code is V57.x followed by the reason for rehab like gait instability followed by 905.x for late effect of fx or the V54.x for healing fx


----------



## jocelyndunbar01 (May 8, 2014)

*Medicare billing for SNF*

I am having some difficulty with finding a suitable dx for snf residents admitted strictly for rehab (usually after a surgery like a hip arthroplasty). For Medicare we can't bill V codes primary. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mitchellde (May 8, 2014)

You can bill V codes primary to Medicare.  The appropriate codes for rehab are the V57.- codes, these are first only allowable.  Check your coding guidelines under general guidelines number 15 encounter for rehab.


----------



## jocelyndunbar01 (May 20, 2014)

Thank you very much. Medicare won't rejects the whole batch of claims even when using a V57 code???


----------



## s.haney86 (May 20, 2014)

*a little help*

We bill V57.1 as primary for medicare. They don't kick it out. We are a home health company. We bill like skilled nursing. I'm having trouble finding the gait instability code for my secondary. Do you know what it is


----------



## jbrightw (May 25, 2014)

Use 781.2 for gait instability

Jesus Brightwin


----------

